# Dwarf Magnolia dead leaf edges



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

This tree is new this year. Fungus/disease or watering issue?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Anybody?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

No, but I have one of these so I'm following along. :thumbup:


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Looks like either transplant shock or insufficient water. If you stick a finger down in the root ball, is it dry, moist or wet? What has your watering regimen been like? For new trees, I've been doing about 8 gallons every third day (drip installation).

For that tree, if the root ball feels dry, I'd give it a slow drink of about 10 gallons around the tree and then get on a regular watering program. Also, as an evergreen it will need water year round.

If it's wet and soggy, you're going to have to replant the tree higher or it will almost certainly die.

If it's moist, then the issue is likely transplant shock and it will just take time to establish.

Disclaimer: I'm not an arborist, just telling you what I would do having raised many trees and accidentally killed a few too. Too much water is just as bad as not enough. In the Summer, keep an eye on a new tree every few days or so. They can use a lot of water and dry out fast.

I almost forgot, from what I've seen, those dwarf magnolias (I'm guessing little gem? Very popular lately), are extremely hardy. I know I've moved some around, sometimes more than once, and they seem to bounce back even when the circumstances were "iffy." If you can get the water right, my bet is it will establish and be just fine :thumbup: .


----------

